# Neuer Teich und jetzt ein Bach dazu



## Tiffy (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo liebe Teichbauer, mein Name ist Ramona bin 52 und wohne im Emsland. Monatelang habe ich mir in diesem Forum Hilfe erlesen um unseren Teich zu bauen. Seit Anfang Juni ist er soweit fertig. Er ist etwa 7x4 Meter groß hat eine sehr flache Einstiegszone (für unsere seeeehr lieben Hunde) Es ist ein Folienteich, Vlies-Folie-Vlies-Gehwegplatten, damit die Hundekrallen nichts kaputt machen können. 
Natürlich ist mir schnell bewusst geworden, was die User mit "Teich bauen macht süchtig" meinen. Irgenwie ist der Teich zu klein. Aber ich möchte den super gut funktionierenden Teich eigentlich nicht kaputt machen. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass sich in so kurzer Zeit ein wunderbares Biotop bildet. 
Aaaaalso, langer Rede kurzer Sinn, es wird eine Art Bach an den Teich gedockt, der sich im Bogen durch den Garten schlängelt und am Ende wieder in den Teich geführt wird. (eine Skizze, wie ich mir das vorstelle, habe ich im letzten Bild beigefügt) 
Nun zum Problem. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich den Bach an den Teich anschließen kann. Würde den Bach gern auch mit Folie auskleiden. Wenn jemand von euch einen guten Rat hat, dann nehme ich ihn mir gerne an. Es darf auch viel Arbeit machen nur kosten darf es nicht viel.


----------



## wander-falke (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ramona,
herzlich willkommen im Tal der Verrüchten............

Für Bachläufe finde ich persönlich Folie zu ineffizient, da sie zu viele Falten wirft und oft , gerade in schmalen Bächen schlecht abgedeckt werden kann.
_(Hoffentlich wiederlegt einer diese meine These)_
Mein Vorschlag:

Bachlaufgraben ausheben, 10 - 30 cm
dünn Betonieren, 2 - 4 cm
danach
A:  - Dichtschlämme, oder
B:  - Silolack , oder
C:  - besser, wegen der möglichen und zu erwartenden Betonbrüche im Bachlauf GFK auflaminieren.

Du findest alles irgendwo hier im Forum.

Wenn du auch weißt wie breit dein Bach werden soll, und du nicht viel Höhe mit deinem Bach überwinden möchtest,  dann installierst du, entsprechend deiner Breite, einen Luftheber der dir das Wasser in deinen Bach bläst.
- Dazu musst du aber neben dem Teich ein Loch graben, und am Ende des Baches einen Einlauf in den Teich Konstruieren.

So ähnlich hab ich's derzeit in Arbeit und viele User im Betrieb.
Darfst gerne mal abgucken.

Aber sicher hat noch jemand auch noch andere Ideen, so dass die Auswahl für dich riesen groß wird.


Filtertechnik ?  - kommt noch im Verlaufe des Thread.....


Übrigens, interessante Teichversion......

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## samorai (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Tiffy und herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrükten!

Deine Idee ist sehr hübsch aber nicht so richtig durch dacht.
Wenn Du diesen Bachlauf baust und er hat keine Strömung, kannst du dich vor Mücken kaum retten, denn es sind ideale Bedingungen für die Biester.
Aber Dein Bild hat mich auf eine wunderbare Idee gebracht:
Wie währe es an einen Tisch zu sitzen der von außen wie ein Brunnen aussieht, eine Acrylplatte / Glasplatte darüber dann kann man das Wasser plätschern sehen ....beim Frühstück oder Kaffee trinken.
Währe dann etwas weniger Bachlauf, dafür aber ein schöneres Ambiente.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tiffy (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Andreas, vielen Dank für den Willkommensgruß und deinen Tipp. Unser Bachlauf soll schon recht breit werden. Eher ein Flussläufchen mit bis zu 80 bis 100 cm Breite und Uferbepflanzung. Wird etwa eine Länge von 20 Metern haben, ehe das Wasser wieder dem Teich zugeführt wird. Ich bin nicht wirklich der "Betonierer" und fühle mich mit Folie doch sicherer im Umgang. Muss da wohl noch eine Weile grübeln. Kommt Zeit kommt Rat.


----------



## Tiffy (9. Aug. 2015)

Halli hallo Ron, schön das du dir Gedanken machst. Da fühle ich mich gleich gut aufgehoben hier. Das ist ne richtig nette Idee. Aber ich hab mir nunmal den Bach-Fluss-Lauf in meinen dicken Kopf gesetzt. Und das ist furchtbar schwer es wieder rauszukriegen. Natürlich muss da eine ordentliche Pumpe für fließendes Gewässer her. Naja, und gegen Mücken hilft "Antibrumm"


----------



## samorai (9. Aug. 2015)

Gut, jetzt wissen wir schon mal mehr(mit Pumpe).
Ganz ehrlich, mit Folie sehe ich kein Problem. Den Ein und Ablauf kann man einkleben. 
Vorher gut reinigen und dann eine Doppelnaht bzw. zwei Klebenähte hinter einander.
Falten kann man im Bachlauf kaschieren.

Ron!


----------



## mitch (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ramona,

gute Idee mit dem Bach.

Ist der Gartenteil wo der Bach hin soll auf der selben höhe wie der Teich.
Wenn du PVC Folie am Teich verwendet hast kannst du die mit dem Bachlauf verkleben wenn du die gleiche nimmst- vorher natürlich das Wasser etwas ablassen.

Die Pumpe würde ich nicht zu stark wählen - ein reißender Gebirgsbach im Emsland  , ist aber deine Entscheidung
mach auch ein paar tiefere Stellen ins Bachbett, das da auch Wasser stehen bleibt wenn die Pumpe mal aus ist.


----------



## Tiffy (9. Aug. 2015)

Jaaaa, Folie ist gut. Sollte eigentlich eine 0,5 mm reichen. Geht ja kein Hund in das Flüsschen. Hoffe ich zumindest. Dann wäre da noch die Wahl der Pumpe. Die muss bestimmt ein bisschen was leisten können bei ca. 20 m Länge. Am liebsten hätte ich ja so ein Wasserrad wie von einer Windmühle. Ohje, ich hoffe, dass mich hier keiner für beschränkt hält.


----------



## Tiffy (9. Aug. 2015)

huhu Mitch, muss die Folie für den Bachlauf die gleiche Stärke haben wie die Teichfolie? Emsland und reißender Gebirgsbach - find ich Klasse. Das hat doch was. Der Teich ist auf gleiche Höhe wie der Lauf.


----------



## samorai (9. Aug. 2015)

Nein, keiner hält dich hie für beschränkt. Jeder will ja nur das beste für seinen Teich.
Für Dein Gedanke mit der Mühle mit Wasserrad braucht man das Wendegetriebe eines Winkelschleifers, den Rest könnte man im Winter verwirklichen.

Ron!


----------



## Tiffy (9. Aug. 2015)

Da steht wohl sicher noch einige Bastelzeit bevor. Ich seh es praktisch schon vor mir, das unendlich unvollendete Werk meiner Wasserlandschaft.


----------



## samorai (9. Aug. 2015)

Ach komm, im Winter ist doch sowieso nicht viel los und außerdem macht es Spass mal nicht vor der Glotze zu sitzen.

Ron!


----------



## Tiffy (9. Aug. 2015)

Da sagst du was - Winter. Mag noch gar nicht daran denken. Glotze ist eh nicht mein Ding. So viel Schwachsinn was da läuft. Ich bin halt sehr ungeduldig und muss die Ideen möglichst zeitnah umsetzen. Sonst werde ich hippelig. 
Hab da noch ein Problem mit dem Teich im Winter. Er ist an der tiefsten Stelle gerade mal 80 cm tief. Sollte ja eigentlich nur ein Hundespaßteich sein. Nun konnten wir aber doch nicht die Finger von 5 Fischen lassen, die nun munter umherschwimmen. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einem guten Eisfreihalter?


----------



## samorai (11. Aug. 2015)

Einfach eine Sauerstoff -Pumpe kaufen und den Lüfterstein / -Platte auf -20 cm legen.
Damit kommen die meisten Fische sehr gut durch den Winter und es wird genügend Stickstoff abgeführt ohne die Temperatur die die Fische im Winter brauchen zu beeinträchtigen.
Bei 80 cm tiefe werden es keine 4 Grad sein, bei +1 Grad überleben sie auch.
Wenn die Winter weiter hin so lasch sind muss man in der Winter-Ruhe noch füttern.
Eine Sauerstoff-Pumpe ist auch im Sommer nicht verkehrt, da der Gehalt des Sauerstoff nicht lange gespeichert werden kann.

Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Aug. 2015)

Zitire mich mal selbst aus einem anderen Beitrag....vielleicht kannst du was mitnehmen.

"Habe einfach oberflächlich etwas Boden runter gennommen. Dann in dem Abstand von so 30 cm die Erde stehen gelassen und hinter diesen Wällen Löcher gegraben um diese eckigen Mörtelwannen einzugraben. Immer etwas Größer als die Wannen um Platz dür Folie und etwas Kies zu haben. Immer etwas tiefer als die "Wälle" . Auf die Wälle habe ich ein gebogenes DN 50 Rohr/Schlauchstück gelegt. War noch über von einer Wasserdruckleitung.
Durch die Krümmung welche im Rohr war habe ich die Möglichkeit gehabt den tiefsten Punkt des Wallüberlaufs immer in der Mitte des Graben zu platzieren. Seitlich wurden geschlagene Steine angeordnet. Zwei Reihen, ganz wenig über die Oberfläche des umgebenen Kies.

Also Erde profiliert. Rohre drauf. Folie in den Graben. Mörtelwanne auf die Folie. Wasser in die Mörtelwannen. Die Drückten dann die Folie in die Löcher.. Dann hatte ich Angst das die Mörtelwannen aufschwimmen, wenn das Wasser alles bedeckt. Somit noch zwei geschlagene Steine in die Wanne. Dann den Seitenraum zwischen Folie und Mörtelwanne mit Sand und Schotter verfüllt. An besonderen Stellen habe ich auch noch Vlies unter gelegt bzw.. Böschungsmatten im Bereich der Wasserüberläufe. (Denke heute würde ich die Stellen mit Verbundmatten ausführen und mit gefärbten Beton vermörteln.)

Folie nach innen geklapt. Außenkannte des Graben die erste Reihe geschlagenen Steine versetzt. Folie zurück gegen die Steine geklappt. Folie mit Vlies geschützt und die zweite Innenreihe der Steine versetzt. Folie zwischen den Steinen über Erdgrund abgeschnitten. Die Fuge zwischen den Bruchsteinreihen mit Schotter verfüllt damit man die Folie nicht mehr sieht.
Dann die Innenbereiche mit Steinen dekoriert bzw. die Überläufe und die Kanten der Mörtelwannen versteckt.

Würde ich immer wieder ähnlich machen da ich so im Graben einige Tiefe Stellen habe in welchen auch wenn kein Wasser läuft viel Wasser stehen bleibt und in den Seitenbereichen das Supstrat tief genug ist das auch einige Pflanzen wachsen können welche eher tiefere Wurzeln bilden möchten. Hohe Pflanzen immer auf die nicht weg Seite.....wäre bei dir wohl eher innen. Flache Pflanzen auf die Wegseite.

Das Mikroklima am Bachlauf lässt da sogar Walderdbeeren wachsen und Früchte tragen.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Bau 

 

Die eckigen Mortelwannen habe ich eingepasst 

 

Hier sieht man ganz gut die Randausbildung.
Links ist die Folie zwischen den geschlagenen Steinen nach oben geführt und mit Schotter abgedeckt. Der Rindenmulch ist später mal einem Kies gewichen. Rechts sitzt die Folie zwischen geschlagenem Stein und Rasenkantenstein. Hat mir nicht gefallen und dann sind die Rasenkantensteine gegen geschlagene Stein ausgetauscht worden.







Wenn kein Wasser läuft fällt der Graben nie trocken wie man auf dem Bild ganz gut sieht. Von den Mörtelwannen sieht man fast nix mehr."


----------



## Tiffy (12. Aug. 2015)

@ron
ich kenne Sauerstoffpumpen von der Aquaristik her. Wär jetzt gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass man die auch in einen Teich packen kann. Ob das aber reicht, wenns richtig Winter wird? Ich habe die böse Ahnung, dass der kommende Winter mal richtig knackig wird. Und alles nur, weil wir wiedermal nicht ohne Fische sein konnten. 

@Totto
danke für deine Anleitung. Das gefällt mir richtig gut. Davon werde ich bestimmt was in unseren Bau mitnehmen. Wie lang ist der Bachlauf?

Ich würde am liebsten direkt mit dem Bau anfangen aber leider hab ich nen Leistenbruch und der wird erst am 04.09. operiert. Mist Naja, ein bisschen buddeln werd ich wohl schon.

Wünsch euch Teichbauern eine gute Nacht


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Aug. 2015)

Winterbild ohne Pflanzen
 


Und ein Bild aus dem Sommer
  


Länge schätze ich mal 6-8 m und so 1,5 m breit.


----------

